# Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot



## Dr.J (28. Apr. 2007)

*Nachruf*

Moby Dick ist tot. 

 ​
Er starb irgendwann in dieser Woche vermutlich in den Klauen der gewissenlosen Nachbarskatze. Da ich seine sterblichen Überreste nicht mehr finden konnte, kann ein natürlicher Tod ausgeschlossen werden. Und __ Fischreiher gibt es bei uns nicht.

Moby Dick wurde in Coburg/Bertelsdorf geboren und kam schon in jungen Jahren nach Dörfles-Esbach. Er war ein stets fröhlicher, beliebter und geselliger Zeitgenosse, der sehr gerne ausgedehnte Touren durch seinen Teich machte. Auch den kulinarischen Genüssen war er stets zugetan. Wir alle werden ihn sehr vermissen. 

In tiefer Trauer

"Papa" Jürgen und Moby Dick's Freunde.


----------



## Annett (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot*

Hallo Jürgen.

Mein Beileid. 

Ich hatte auch so einen - bis ihn der __ Reiher holte. Sind halt ganz schön auffällig gefärbt, die weißen.

Meiner hat aber noch weißen Nachwuchs hinterlassen.


----------



## Steffen (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot*


----------



## Petra (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot*

Hallo Jürgen

Auch von mir Beileid.
Ich kenne sowas auch.    es ist nur schade .


----------



## Doris (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot*

Lieber Jürgen

Die Nachricht vom Ableben deines Fisches Moby Dick hat uns sehr getroffen doch Trauer und Schmerz kann ich Dir niemand abnehmen. Dennoch möchten wir sagen, wie tief uns das Ableben Deines Fisches erschüttert hat. Als Forumsmitglieder macht uns  dieser Verlust zutiefst betroffen.
Wir möchten dir hiermit unser tiefes Mitgefühl und Trauer aussprechen, wünschen Dir viel Kraft um diese schwere Zeit zu überstehen. Wir werden Moby Dick stets in ehrenvollem Andenken behalten.

In tief empfundener Anteilnahme

Erwin und Doris


----------



## mume (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot*

Auch von mir,zum Ableben von Moby Dick...
Herzliches Beileid..


----------



## sigfra (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot*

Hallo Jürgen...

nun... auch von mir mein tiefstes Beileid... 

auch wir mußten uns vor kurzem von unserer Collie Hündin trennen... 
sie mußte eingeschläfert werden, da sie im Bauch einen Tumor hatte, der geplatzt war... und sie somit innerlich am verbluten war...    ...

aber letztendlich haben wir sie nun wieder bei uns...


----------



## Thomas_H (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot*

Ich weiß nicht was ich sagen soll Jürgen  

Deshalb schließe ich mich dem Text von Doris an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Doris schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Jürgen
> 
> Die Nachricht vom Ableben deines Fisches Moby Dick hat uns sehr getroffen doch Trauer und Schmerz kann ich Dir niemand abnehmen. Dennoch möchten wir sagen, wie tief uns das Ableben Deines Fisches erschüttert hat. Als Forumsmitglieder macht uns  dieser Verlust zutiefst betroffen.
> Wir möchten dir hiermit unser tiefes Mitgefühl und Trauer aussprechen, wünschen Dir viel Kraft um diese schwere Zeit zu überstehen. Wir werden Moby Dick stets in ehrenvollem Andenken behalten.
> ...



Ciao Moby Dick


----------



## Mondlicht (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot*

Hallo Jürgen,

auch von mir ein tief empfundenes Beileid. Ein solcher Verlust ist sehr schmerzhaft.     

Hoffentlich wird der gewissenlose Mordbube seiner gerechten Strafe zugeführt...

  

Katzen leben  bekanntermaßen gefährlich, da kann schon mal ein kleiner, bedauerlicher Unfall vorkommen. Wolltest Du nicht immer schon eine Rheumadecke?


----------



## Doris (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot*

Hallo Claus

Bedenke aber... Katzen haben 7 Leben !!!
Da muss Jürgen aber 7 mal sehr einfallsreich sein


----------



## Mondlicht (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot*

@ Doris:
hmm... also 3 mal Rückwärtsgang einlegen und nochmal und zurückrollen..!?! 
Nein, war nur Spaß.
Ich fürchte nur, das die Katze nun nach ihrem Erfolgserlebnis weitere
Versuche starten wird... vielleicht kann sich Jürgen einen etwas größeren Hund vorübergehend ausleihen, quasi als Abschreckung..


----------



## Doris (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot*

Hallo Claus
Wir haben letztens einen toten __ Goldfisch aus dem Filterkasten geholt und ich habe ihn unserem Kater vorgelegt und mit dem Fisch gewackelt usw. Aber unser Kater wollte beim besten Willen nicht ran....Er hat sein Näschen gerümpft und seinen Kopf weggedreht. Ich wollte auch nur testen, ob er immer noch eine Abneigung gegen Fische hat.. denn als Wächter unseres Teiches soll er ja aufpassen. Das erste mal wo er Fische gesehen hat und sie "begrüßen" wollte, hat er was auf sein empfindliches Näschen  bekommen. DAS hat er sich gemerkt.

Sollte bei uns ein Fisch abhanden kommen oder neben dem Teich liegen.. ich denke, unser Kater war es nicht...


----------



## Dr.J (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot*

Hallo,

nach mehrtägigen Suchen, muss ich heute noch einen schmerzlichen Verlust in meiner Teich-WG melden. Blue-Ribbon, der 2. blaue __ Shubunkin ist anscheinend ebenfalls ein Opfer, der gelangweilten Nachbarskatzen, die sich inzwischen zu Dritt in meinen Garten rumtreiben, geworden. 

Da wir auch momentan viele Jungvögel bei uns im Garten haben, mag ich garnicht an das kommende Massacker denken, dass diese mordlustigen Viecher anrichten werden.  Ein Aufruf bei uns im Dorf, Katzen in der Brutzeit nicht frei laufen zu lassen, scheint ausserdem niemanden zu interessieren. Ich versteh das nicht.

Nicht, dass ich falsch verstanden werde, ich bin kein Katzenhasser, aber was diese degenerierten Viecher zur Zeit bei mir anrichten und anrichten werden, geht auf keine Kuhhaut.


----------



## Thomas_H (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot*

Ich hab heute, nachdem Nachbars Katze regelmäßig mitten in der Nacht bei uns angelt, einige schmerzhafte Erfahrungen aufgebaut.

Mausefallen  

Wenn das Viech da ran geht um das Leckerchen zu holen,- dann humpelt sie entweder incl. Falle an der Flosse nach Hause,- oder hat sich die Nase gequescht : 

Ich zähl morgen einfach die Mausefallen;- Wenn eine fehlt, dann ist sie beim Nachbarn


----------



## sigfra (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot*

Hallo Thomas...

hast ja hoffentlich draufgeschrieben, wo sie die Mausefalle dann wieder hinbringen sollen... 

von wegen " Eigentum von ......  usw "


----------



## Thomas_H (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot*



			
				sigfra schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thomas...
> 
> hast ja hoffentlich draufgeschrieben, wo sie die Mausefalle dann wieder hinbringen sollen...
> 
> von wegen " Eigentum von ......  usw "



 

Hab ich ganz vergessen :


----------



## herbi (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot*

Sorry Jürgen,
habe den Tread erst jetzt gesehen!

Tut mir leid um deinen Mobby Dick, ein toller Fisch.


----------



## sigfra (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot*

Hallo Thomas....

na... Erfolg gehabt mit deinen Mausefallen ??? ..  

... sind denn welche oder zumindest eine auf Wanderschaft gegangen ?..


----------



## Dr.J (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot*

Hallo Leute,

so langsam recht es mir. 

Nun ist schon wieder ein Fisch verschwunden. Das macht 3 innerhalb von ein paar Wochen, obwohl ich inzwischen ein Netz über den Teich gespannt habe, was natürlich super toll aussieht.

Ich weiss nicht mehr, was ich jetzt noch machen soll. Bin traurig und verzweifelt.

PS.: Mein Nachbar hat mir vor Kurzem erzählt, dass die Katze einer der Nachbarn einen meiner Fische bis in ihre Küche getragen hat. Somit ist der/die Mörder eindeutig identifiziert.


----------



## herten04 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot*

Hallo Jürgen.

An den Seiten auch ein Netz spannen,wenn meine Fische sterben dann auf natürliche Art und nicht durch herumschleichende Meuchelmörder .

Gruß
Helmut


----------



## Mühle (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich habe diesen Theard auch erst jetzt entdeckt, es tut mir sehr leid  .

Leider habe ich mit Katzen keine Erfahrung, ich habe ja 2 Hunde und somit kein Katzenproblem.

Aber die Mausefalle ist doch gar nicht schlecht , obwohl, hier könnte sich auch ein anderes Tier verletzen. Vielleicht mal einen Silvesterknaller, so verscheut mein Vater die Katzen am Teich. Bei richtiger Gelegenheit einen Knall  und die Katze ist nie wieder zu sehn.

Ich könnte Dich natürlich auch mit unseren Hunden besuchen. Das Katzenproblem wäre gelöst, nur hättest Du ein Problem mit den Nachbarn und ich hätte ein Hundeproblem  . Die würden sich ja nicht mit einer Katzenjagd zufrieden geben : .  

viele traurige Grüße

Britta


----------



## Mondlicht (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot*

Hallo Juergen,

der Mordbube treibt offensichtlich immer noch sein Unwesen. Da er jetzt ja einwandfrei identifiziert wurde......gibt es für Dich keine Möglichkeit, das Viech 
zu... aehm.. beseitigen oder wenigstens zu fangen? Das darf doch nicht wahr sein.
( Ich sehe schon wieder Doris Knüppel auf mich zurasen )


----------



## Dr.J (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot*

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand von euch schon mal mit Ultraschall-Katzenschrecks Erfahrung?

In etwa sowas: Katzenschreck

Im INet sind leider wenig Erfahrungsberichte zu finden.


----------



## ~jens~ (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot*

Hi,
es gibt eine Pflanze die wohl einen Katzen und Hunde abschreckenden geruch hat. Sie ist mir bekannt als "verpiss dich Pflanze"(Coleus-canina) die könnte dir vielleicht helfen.


lg


----------



## Annett (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot*

Moin,

diese Pflanzen bringt laut Erfahrungsberichten von Katzenbesitzer rein gar nichts. Manche Katzen mögen sie so sehr, dass sie sich drauf legen. 

@Jürgen
Da nicht nur Katzen den Ultraschall wahrnehmen, wäre das nicht meine erste Wahl... ich weiß es sieht blöde aus, aber vorübergehend hilft vielleicht erstmal ein kleiner Weidezaun mit etwas "Saft" darauf?!
Oder Ihr müßt halt die Seite, von der die Katze ins Grundstück kommt, damit absichern - auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass sie sich einen neuen Weg sucht!


----------



## nepali (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nachruf: Moby Dick ist tot*

Hallo Jürgen,

Ich bin relativ neu hier bei euch im Forum, gelesen habe ich schon viel auch sehr viele Tipps erhalten. Hatte aber noch nicht die Zeit mich hier zu Wort zu melden bzw. mich vorzustellen.
Und ich habe das gleiche Problem mit den Katzen.
Innerhalb der letzten zwei Wochen vier verschwundene Koi.
Und es war nicht der __ Reiher!
Ich habe mir sofort so ein Ultraschallgerät zugelegt,aber heute morgen war auf der Seite wohin das Gerät ausgerichtet ist Steine umgestossen und wieder war ein Fischchen weg.
Ich habe am Freitag schon angefangen an den Seiten im Bereich der Flachwasserzone Netze zu spannen. Es sieht besser aus als wenn ich das Netz über den ganzen Teich spannen würde.
Nun hoffe ich das diese Aktion hilft. Denn langsam verliere ich die Geduld.

Beste Grüße Jens


----------

